# electrical problem altima 2012



## aron (Oct 28, 2014)

I had a 545T nite-light (puts on the headlights when stating the engine) installed in my 2012 Nissan altima. First I had no illumination to the radio, went back fixed that, but lost illumination to the a/c panel, shifter. and glove box. Checked fuse, OK. I went to the dealer to check it out ,he told me to change the IPDM for $475.00 charged me 157.50 for the misdiagnose.


----------

